# CruzeTalk.Com Adds New Garage Feature!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...apparently, nothing "shows up" until we post a picture?

...at least, that's what the 'pop-up' declared.

...recommended picture "size," ie, what's too small or too big?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Can we upload more than one vehicle?


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...apparently, nothing "shows up" until we post a picture?
> 
> ...at least, that's what the 'pop-up' declared.
> 
> ...recommended picture "size," ie, what's too small or too big?


It should ask you to add a vehicle when you are in "My Garage". When I checked Garages there is already one in there.

On another forum I was part of they let you have up to 3 vehicles which is cool as some people have more than just their Cruze.

Thanks for the feature Admins!!  I will get mine added soon...


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

When I checked into mine it said a limit of *three vehicles*


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Three vehicles sounds just about right for most people. I don't think too many of us here will have anymore than that. Thanks for adding this feature admin. I'll probably give it a try as soon as I have pics of my car.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have three now but I have been known to keep as many as six.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Great addition to the forum. Thanks admin!
Can't wait to upload my vehicle info and pic's and see others that are on the forum.
I think their should be an option to add more vehicles, but have a default number set at three. Some people do have more then three cars (i wish i was them)


----------

